

Calculus, rope swings, and the optimal release angle - squeakynick
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/september42014/index.html

======
richcuteguy34
This reminds me of one of their earlier posts about Calculus and monsters
[http://datagenetics.com/blog/october12013/index.html](http://datagenetics.com/blog/october12013/index.html)

It's amazing to be reminded about how much math you forget after High School
and never need to use again :(

